# Dorico with VST



## JMJ33101 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi! I’m starting to get interested in Dorico and I have a question about Dorico. How do you have multiple articulations for example Legato,Staccato, and I put those two arts. Into one stave?


----------



## onebitboy (Sep 7, 2019)

By using expression maps: https://steinberg.help/dorico/v3/en/dorico/topics/play_mode/play_mode_expression_maps_c.html


----------



## BlackDorito (Sep 7, 2019)

If you are new to notation and have no preconceived notions of how it should work, or if your articulation switching needs are simple, you should be OK.

However, you might consider waiting until Steinberg sets up Dorico 3 with a 30-day trial in order to check it out. I had various problems with Dorico 2 - entirely having to do with VST playback, not it's notational/engraving features - which I have itemized in previous threads. I have high hopes for Dorico 3, but the various issues I had are not mentioned in the New Features .. so I'm going to wait for the trial (in 1-2 months, they told me) to see what progress they've made.


----------



## dsblais (Sep 7, 2019)

BlackDorito, I'm not sure if you're experience hangs/crashes with VST playback with Dorico 2, but I upgraded hoping that would fix it and Dorico 3 has the same problem at least on my (Mac OS X) system.


----------



## BlackDorito (Sep 7, 2019)

I've had crashes with Dorico 2 on Windows 10 ... but frankly not more than I get with VE Pro, Reaper, Sibelius, and other software. Never used it on a Mac.


----------

